# Wolves 2008 Draft, with assumptions



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's say the Wolves finish with the 5th worst record in the league, but the lottery doing what it always does to us, we end up picking 8th (the lowest we can). As I understand it, that means we still get our own first rounder, which would go to the Clippers if it's not top 10. Who, of players who might reasonably be there at 8, do you want, and why? Take into account whatever we know about contracts expiring, hunches as to who might be dealt, etc. 

And for fun, let's say Miami finished in the lottery, too, with the 14th pick--so we have that, too.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I still hope this is the season we get a top 2 pick...

i want Mayo


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, you're not playing the game at all!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol ill do some more draft research after the celtics and wolves games finish and let you know


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I still want a true center to pair with Al, he can play center when smith comes off the bench.

So i guess id take DeAndre Jordan or Hasheem Thabeet, both have tremendous upside... we would have to wait a couple of years but... well we have to do that anyway


----------



## ThE BiG TiCkEt (Mar 31, 2007)

Here in Italy, a lot of keen on college and university basket say that next draft will not be exciting...

I like Mayo...but i don't know anibody else...

Can you post some good name of possible pick that i can search on internet...?

Bye bye...Alessio from Rome...


----------



## ThE BiG TiCkEt (Mar 31, 2007)

...Go Timberwolves...!!!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

ThE BiG TiCkEt said:


> Here in Italy, a lot of keen on college and university basket say that next draft will not be exciting...
> 
> I like Mayo...but i don't know anibody else...
> 
> ...


It seems to me that about 8 of every 10 drafts, people say that. It's funny, because the very next year after saying "this year's draft is weak," by the next year, when someone has done better than expected, they say "this year's draft will not be strong like last year's..." I think EVERY draft is exciting, EVERY draft has good players. Some just go a little deeper.

To see a couple of sites that do 2008 NBA mock drafts, you can check draftexpress.com or nbadraft.net.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I hope we don't get a lottery pick because we make the playoffs.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Well of course that would be best. But it's also pretty unlikely. On the other hand, if it came true and we picked, say, 15th, I'd want Darren Collison.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If we end up drafting a center... I would go with Hibbert. He will be able to help right away and he won't be such a project. If we still have Theo next season if he decides to resign, he would serve as a great mentor to Hibbert. He would lessen the time we spend rebuilding. Otherwise I would take a chance of Koufos. From what I saw out of him at the Mcdonalds game, he could be amazing... I personally am not a fan of Mayo... But thats just me.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I worry that Hibbert just won't cut it in the pros. Big (7' +) centers rarely have panned out in the past couple decades, with only a few exceptions. And those who have tend to be extremely athletic for their size, a la Shaq or David Robinson. Hibbert seems to me too slow and a little too mechanical; I worry that matched up with smaller, more agile, stronger players (Amare Stoudamire, for example) who play the 5, he'll just be lost. Not to mention, our personnel are the type to push tempo. Why slow it down for someone who isn't a game-changer? 

It makes me think we're better going slightly smaller and pushing tempo. If we go center, I'd hope for a younger verison of Ratliff, an athletic, agile, defensive-minded guy who won't steal shots from Jefferson on the block.

Otherwise I'd go PG.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

If you give Sebastian Telfair a shot to run the offense, you guys will realize that you don't need a point guard at all. The kid will be amazing if a team actually gives him the chance he deserves. He's the antithisis of his cousin, as in he's an amazing and willing passer along with the penetration skills. He's a weak defender because of his size, but this could always improve.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> If you give Sebastian Telfair a shot to run the offense, you guys will realize that you don't need a point guard at all. The kid will be amazing if a team actually gives him the chance he deserves. He's the antithisis of his cousin, as in he's an amazing and willing passer along with the penetration skills. He's a weak defender because of his size, but this could always improve.


Foye is our Point of the future right now, but Bassy has a huge chance over the next couple of weeks to prove he deserves ~20 minutes a night off the bench while randy is injured.

I only take a guard if we get a top 2 pick, otherwise we go big IMO


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think we have a "PG of the future" right now. So far we got 2 guys who haven't been very good in their short careers. Both have "potential" to be the PG of the future, but the spot is up for grabs. And that includes getting someone from somewhere else (trade, draft, free agency).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Foye has done everything he could with the opportunities he was given last season, if you put his stats out at per 40 minutes they are very impressive for a rookie.... he will be fine IMO.

Rose and Mayo may/will be better players though so you cant pass them up.

I would love to see a Foye/Mayo backcourt tandem


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The thing about point guards is:

Telfair: so far, in the NBA, he's shooting a lot...and not making the shots. On the other hand, unlike Foye, he is a legit PG who can handle pressure. And he can pass. And I'll never forget the times he shut down people when he set his mind to it, like Livingston in the McDonalds game or Ukic in the Hoop Summit.

Foye: going to be a very good player, but I am not sold on his ability to be a real PG. And if there is one thing I"ve noticed, it's that not a lot of guys finally turn into PGs at the NBA level. A few might, but a lot reach that awkward combo status at best. So while Foye may be a nice passer and handler from the SG spot, does that mean he'll take charge of a team as a legit PG? As a guy like Doc Rivers...(who bounced back and forth often)

Jaric: I actually like him. But he's not a legit starting PG at this level, and is better equipped to be a utility point forward.

Buckner: ahahaha.

So if you get a shot at a real PG, take it. But Mayo isn't a real PG, he's a guy who can play PG. I'm not sure, with his scoring mentality, he's the guy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

luther said:


> The thing about point guards is:
> 
> Telfair: so far, in the NBA, he's shooting a lot...and not making the shots. On the other hand, unlike Foye, he is a legit PG who can handle pressure. And he can pass. And I'll never forget the times he shut down people when he set his mind to it, like Livingston in the McDonalds game or Ukic in the Hoop Summit.
> 
> ...


sorta why im so keen to get him here... he and Foye are both Scoring Guards who have point guard skills in there too, with 2 guys having not only the ability to score 20+ on a night but also run the offense this team would be dangerous


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The "no PG, two guards" philosophy is an interesting one to me, too. I guess I'm just not yet sold on Mayo, frankly. Early celebrity freaks me out. Lebron has done well with it, but so many guys haven't. (Schea Cotton, anyone? Felipe Lopez? And of course our own Sebastian Telfair.)

That is part of why (by the way) I'm one of those seemingly few who still like Jaric. I think having a guy who isn't a score-first player and who can bring the ball across midcourt or set up an offense is of value.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

luther said:


> The "no PG, two guards" philosophy is an interesting one to me, too. I guess I'm just not yet sold on Mayo, frankly. Early celebrity freaks me out. Lebron has done well with it, but so many guys haven't. (Schea Cotton, anyone? Felipe Lopez? And of course our own Sebastian Telfair.)
> 
> That is part of why (by the way) I'm one of those seemingly few who still like Jaric. I think having a guy who isn't a score-first player and who can bring the ball across midcourt or set up an offense is of value.


if jaric had a different attitude and bball iq then a small forward with his skill set would be great alongside scoring guards... unfortunately he just doesnt fit.

Mayo does seem to be a risk and a lot of people are low on him because of all the hype, and the attitude issues ("supposed attitude issues"), but i think he is THE player from this draft with the ability to become a franchise player


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I disagree that Jaric doesn't have a basketball IQ. In fact, I think it's his best skill. I really believe his #1 issue is confidence. Whenever he is demoted from starter to bench, or away from PG, or criticized in the press, his game suffers. It's happened ever since he joined the Clippers. I don't know why, because a former Euroleague star and international team leader should be ready to step up and say "WTF, I'm in charge here, and I'm damn good," but instead he seems to wither and question himself and everything else. He gets tentative, rushed and just all-around worse. (Kirilenko has Jaric Disease on occasion.)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

it sucks to have to root for a team that is talking lotto at the start of the season, but as a nugget fan i know what its like.
first let me answer your senerio. 8th and the 14th pick. if i had to choose right now. I'll give you some names of a few guys that could be around. 
I see the Wolves as a team that could have a few potiental stars on the roster. Al, Brewer,Foye, McCants, we are talking some really solid guys down the road. the problem is you need a superstar. A melo, lebron, or at least a team leader like say billups to go with 4 other really quality guys.
So with the 8th pick I would hope for Eric Gordon to fall into that slot. Just flat out take the best talent available. Assuming Mayo, Beasley, and Rose are gone thats what you obviously do. Hope for Gordon.
If you get a top three pick then you have a decision to make. If you are the third pick its easy because you just take the one that didnt get picked, but at one or two you have a decision to make. I think its pointless to pick one right now, but I have my eye on Mayo. But Beasley could be a great player if he keeps his head in the game and Rose has serious skills too.
With the 14th pick I take the best available big man. It will have a lot to do with how the NCAA season goes. Jordan should be off the board by then. One of the following should be around though
Thabeet,Love, Caracter. Thabeet is that tall center we all crave, but love has serious game at 6'9 or 6'10. Caracter has a lot of talent but also a lot to prove this year. Id say away from hibbert, he should have came out last year. Will he be more than average in the nba? i dont think so. Id take Love or him for sure. But still its a wait and see game right now.
You never know how the draft with go though. Gordon might get picked up with the 7th pick. Then maybe you end up with Donte Greene at 8 and Bill Walker at 14. Who knows?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> it sucks to have to root for a team that is talking lotto at the start of the season, but as a nugget fan i know what its like.
> first let me answer your senerio. 8th and the 14th pick. if i had to choose right now. I'll give you some names of a few guys that could be around.
> I see the Wolves as a team that could have a few potiental stars on the roster. Al, Brewer,Foye, McCants, we are talking some really solid guys down the road. the problem is you need a superstar. A melo, lebron, or at least a team leader like say billups to go with 4 other really quality guys.
> So with the 8th pick I would hope for Eric Gordon to fall into that slot. Just flat out take the best talent available. Assuming Mayo, Beasley, and Rose are gone thats what you obviously do. Hope for Gordon.
> ...


definately agree... and overall a really good assessment of where we'd be at.

i do think we need that superstar player.... Jefferson and Foye have all-star potential but i dont think they can carry a competitive franchise... Mayo is going to be able to do that IMO


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

luther said:


> I disagree that Jaric doesn't have a basketball IQ. In fact, I think it's his best skill. I really believe his #1 issue is confidence. Whenever he is demoted from starter to bench, or away from PG, or criticized in the press, his game suffers. It's happened ever since he joined the Clippers. I don't know why, because a former Euroleague star and international team leader should be ready to step up and say "WTF, I'm in charge here, and I'm damn good," but instead he seems to wither and question himself and everything else. He gets tentative, rushed and just all-around worse. (Kirilenko has Jaric Disease on occasion.)


He played better when he was a Clipper. He'd must lost it on his way to Minnesota in the trade.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> definately agree... and overall a really good assessment of where we'd be at.
> 
> i do think we need that superstar player.... Jefferson and Foye have all-star potential but i dont think they can carry a competitive franchise... Mayo is going to be able to do that IMO


its possible those guys make some all star games, but thats my point you cant contend with just them. thats kinda why i threw billups in the mix. if you are strong at all positions and have a team leader that will work too. watch gordon at indiana this year. he has a higher ceiling than anyone on the t-wolves roster.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Just like everyone else. If we get the 1 or 2 I want Mayo/Rose. Otherwise we pick big, and for depth.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

eric gordon just dropped 33 for Indiana in his debut. Gordon is the 4th guy on my board.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Beasley was a monster in his first game too


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Man I haven't decided what I would like the Wolves to do. Sometimes I want to get Rose and bring Foye off the bench because he can play both guards. Or sometimes I would like Beasley and play him and Jefferson at the f/c.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Man I haven't decided what I would like the Wolves to do. Sometimes I want to get Rose and bring Foye off the bench because he can play both guards. Or sometimes I would like Beasley and play him and Jefferson at the f/c.


I think its going to come down to best player available... we all know, that knowing the wolves luck we wont land the number 1 pick lol.

Realistically 1-3 Beasley, Mayo and Rose could go in any order and deserve to do so.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

NBA will do anything to make sure that we won't get 1st overall pick. Talk about a disaster.

Why Mayo? Gordon or Rose is a nice addition to the frontcourt, but we should do something about the backcourt.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This season will have a huge bearing on who we draft, Telfair, Foye and Mccants could possibly all break out and prove we dont need to use a top pick on the back court, they were all very highly touted draft picks in their own right.
We have SF set with Brewer and Jefferson will hold down one of the front court spots.
It could go either way


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JuX said:


> NBA will do anything to make sure that we won't get 1st overall pick. Talk about a disaster.
> 
> Why Mayo? Gordon or Rose is a nice addition to the frontcourt, but we should do something about the backcourt.


All three of them are guards.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:lol:

you mean Beasley there Jux?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mind you, it was in morning and I was half asleep.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we knew what ya meant lol


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

If the wolves land a 1-3 pick i would select:
1.Micheal Beasley
2. Derrick Rose he is very close to being #1 but beasley fills more of a need i believe
3. Kosta Koufous i believe this kid will be very good but its a boom or bust selection and i believe we need to draft someone we know can step in and be good. But by the end of the college season i may change my mind to him being #1 instead of #3 on my list
4. Oj mayo
5. long shot but kevin love

Otherwise if they land a 5-14 pick
1. Chase Budinger
2. Kevin Love
3. Donte Greene
4. Darrell Arthur
5. Nicholas Batum
6. Roy Hibbert
7. Darren Collison


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> we knew what ya meant lol


Yeah, of course, but the Wolves have needs pretty much everywhere except for power forward. I really like Brewer, not so sure how good he can really become though, just an elite defense wing or the total package.


----------

